# reinforcing my table.



## Yigal Wainer (Feb 10, 2017)

i have this nice table that is very practical but he moves too easily he actually swings when you cut bred on it.
what can I do to force his structure?
thanks.
yigal.


----------



## JamesTinKS (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd be looking at how the legs are attached to the shelf and the sides. It may be that there are just loose screws or that the glue has failed and it needs to be reglued. If that is not the case then you could put corner braces under the shelf and the bottom of the drawers glued and screwed in. Might have to add a skirt to the front and back of the shelf.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Could you explain better what it's doing. I don't see a thing wrong with the design. It may be a little narrow. If the whole table is moving then it may need weight at the bottom.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> ...he moves too easily he actually swings when you cut bred on it


What does that mean? Is the table sliding across the floor?
If so, you can buy pads for the leg bottoms that will resist movement. Don't get confused with slider pads. They will make the problem worse.

Maybe something like this.
https://www.amazon.com/D-H-S-Slider...rd_wg=ZuRYj&psc=1&refRID=ZN8P00K0G17RB67FHTQZ

Or, maybe I am not seeing the problem.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> Could you explain better what it's doing. I don't see a thing wrong with the design. It may be a little narrow. If the whole table is moving then it may need weight at the bottom.


Agree. The table looks to be very strong and well made. Maybe the glue joints that we cannot see are failing.

George


----------



## Yigal Wainer (Feb 10, 2017)

thanks to all of you.
if i didn't explain the roblem clear enough,my table is not moving on the floor when i work on it just bending if you want, dosn't stay like a bloc it's more like a tree in the wind.
and i closed as hard that i could all the screws that i found under the drawers..
maybe ill add corners under the drawers as you sajested.
thank you all again.
yigal


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it's bending the joints must be loose. If you can see looseness where the parts meet the legs the only fix is to disassemble the table and reglue it. If you do this be sure to use a slow set two part epoxy. Most epoxies set in like five minutes. The job assembling the table would take longer than five minutes so you need glue that gives you enough open time to do it. By the time you put it together and clean up the mess it might take 1/2 hour to 45 minutes.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

My guess is this piece was assembled with dowels and the glued doweled joints have failed allowing the table to rack back and forth. If this is the case, it must be unscrewed and re-glued at the joints and clamped back square.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Do some research online as to how similar tables are constructed, then take a look at yours and do what is necessary to tighten it up. Some parts may have to be glued, others not, if someone has "fixed" it in the past then that is another story.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

There might be corner brackets holding the legs to the apron. I have had this happen on our dining room table. Tighten the square nuts and it's done.


----------



## Newglide (Jan 18, 2017)

Is this a piece that you purchased and had to assemble?
Like the others said it sounds like it's the joints that are failing causing it to move.


----------

